
Show HN: Play snake by moving your head - ml_basics
https://paruby.github.io/snake-face/
======
Piskvorrr
Not in Firefox? Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:75.0)
Gecko/20100101 Firefox/75.0

~~~
ml_basics
Ah thanks for pointing that out! It worked fine on my Mac with Firefox.

Does the face direction estimation work (see text at bottom)? Or is there an
issue with getting video from the camera?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Doesn't even request the camera permission.

Console says:

uncaught exception: Object

Error: The video element has not loaded data yet. Please wait for `loadeddata`
event on the <video> element. 34 tfjs-core:17:526700

Source map error: Error: request failed with status 404 Resource URL:
[https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/npm/@tensorflow/tfjs-
core](https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/npm/@tensorflow/tfjs-core) Source Map URL: tf-
core.min.js.map

Error: The video element has not loaded data yet. Please wait for `loadeddata`
event on the <video> element. 136 tfjs-core:17:526700

~~~
Piskvorrr
Works in Chrome, cool! Making a sharp U-turn is a bit of a challenge :D

